
How about a YC for high school? - kid551
How about a YC for high school kids, and use it as a tool to change the game rules of education?
======
vkaku
Imagine a scenario when 99% of kids would fail and 1% would be extremely
successful.

Personally, I do not think that children deserve that kind of mess when they
have to learn and spend their time developing relationships.

Of course, you may want to send your kid to that kind of school, so YMMV.

